# When - For Gamekeeper John



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi mate







I'm just wondering when we will able to see on Your vids a rabbit kill not dead rabiits? I can see the rabbits that you missed and killing other animals. I know that rabbits are so tricky to film. You said that it will be ther I'm just asking when?









Just cant wait. Good luck with hunting John.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

soon hopefully mate, you can see me shooting ducks and pigeons, but to be honest i'v only manage to get out shooting once in the last 4 weeks due to demand for my catapults, and the way its looking its not going to slow down anytime soon, when i first started making catapults i was only selling 2 or 3 a day and would go shooting most evenings, now i'm shipping 10+ a day and when i finish in the workshop i have all the bands to attach and wrapping to do aswell has answering loads of emails and messages, i dont stop from when i get up untill bed lol,
john


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

I heard about You from YT. So I think Its a way to go with it







You are selling them as hunting slingshots so it would be nice to see some hunting some rabbits also. And thanks for posting other hunting videos (pigeons, duck etc.). I really liked watching these videos.

Hope You will find some time not only for making slingshots, not only for shooting them but as first for Your family and nice kid







So I wish You that bro.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

go get em john it is hard to film and shoot at the same time. good luck


----------

